# Who stocks Nexus pod device and nic salts 30mg or higher



## bjorncoetsee (17/6/18)

Who has stock of the nexus pod system and also nic salt juices of 30mg or higher? I see most salt juices is 70/30 vg pg. It couldn't possibly work correctly in a pod system? Pod systems works best with 50 50 juices


----------



## daniel craig (17/6/18)

Vape King has the Nexus, Coils and higher than 30mg nicotine salt juice. Search for salt, select the 'nicotine salt vape juice' category from the drop down and view the selection of salt juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

